# Dragonfly in Amber Book Klub Starting Monday, 2/23



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought I would give us a week to finish discussing the end of Outlander and catch a breath after that roller coaster ride.  

I'll be posting the reading assignments on Monday in the Outlander Series Book Klub child board.  We'll be reading this one a lot faster because there are over 700 pages.  Not to mention there's no holding you guys back.  

Same guidelines apply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm cornfused. I thought The Princess Bride had the most votes for next book club?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm cornfused. I thought The Princess Bride had the most votes for next book club?


_Dragonfly in Amber_ is the next book in the _Outlander _series. We're continuing on through all six books. The 7th will be published in September. I figure it's going to take us a year to get through them all.

The _Southern Vampire Mysteries_ Klub is going much faster because those books are 1/2 the length of the _Outlander _books.

Get in touch with Betsy and get scheduled. You know I'll sign up for that one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bumping this up to make sure everyone sees it.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie;
I am so glad we are continuing with the series. I enjoyed discussing Outlander so much with other people who love Jamie and Claire as much as I do. I think we should all get Claire's ring as part of the Klub.

Here is the link: http://www.ivmoores.com/claires_ring/clairesring_info.htm


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Gertie;
> I am so glad we are continuing with the series. I enjoyed discussing Outlander so much with other people who love Jamie and Claire as much as I do. I think we should all get Claire's ring as part of the Klub.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ivmoores.com/claires_ring/clairesring_info.htm


I have drooled over that ring many times. You're right. Now is the time to get it. $45 is not a lot. I think I would get the silver/antique. You first.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I am going to go ahead and order one too. Of course it has to be the silver one, because that is what Claire had. Her wedding band from Frank was gold, and Jamie's was silver. I always found it interesting that Jamie put the ring on her right hand and did not even suggest that she take off her other wedding band. 

Are you going to have the inscription on yours?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I think I am going to go ahead and order one too. Of course it has to be the silver one, because that is what Claire had. Her wedding band from Frank was gold, and Jamie's was silver. I always found it interesting that Jamie put the ring on her right hand and did not even suggest that she take off her other wedding band.


I found it interesting that Claire wore the gold band on her left hand since Europeans generally wear their wedding bands on the right hand.

Didn't Claire extend her right hand for Jamie to put it on? So it was really her decision. Jamie shows himself to be pretty sensitive to Claire's feelings, and I think he knew she wouldn't want to replace Frank's ring with his.



> Are you going to have the inscription on yours?


I thought about it, but it would be on the inside and won't show.

I found a ring sizer on the internet and it shows I'm a 4.5, but I think I'm going to order size 5 and get it resized here. The description said there was a sizing band, so the jeweler can cut it there.

I just thought of something and had to laugh. For some reason, my younger daughter thinks I'm seeing someone on the sly (not true) and she's been trying to get me to tell her. If I start wearing Claire's ring, she'll be convinced of it. I do love to be a trial to my children.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I want one, I want one!!  And, for me, it has to have the inscription!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BambiB said:


> I want one, I want one!! And, for me, it has to have the inscription!!


They've got bracelets with the inscription, too. There's another link on that page that takes you to a lot of different Outlander jewelry. I love the thistle earrings.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> They've got bracelets with the inscription, too. There's another link on that page that takes you to a lot of different Outlander jewelry. I love the thistle earrings.


Ohh, I really like some of the jewelry at that site. I might have to get the bracelet and earrings and necklace and ring and...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I just thought of something and had to laugh. For some reason, my younger daughter thinks I'm seeing someone on the sly (not true) and she's been trying to get me to tell her. If I start wearing Claire's ring, she'll be convinced of it. I do love to be a trial to my children.


That's our right, after all, they were a trial to us to some degree.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Gertie, you've been seeing all of us. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Ohh, I really like some of the jewelry at that site. I might have to get the bracelet and earrings and necklace and ring and...


Remember the book budget! 


drenee said:


> That's our right, after all, they were a trial to us to some degree.


That's certainly true. When my daughter was bartending, she met this guy who she thought would be great for me. I agreed to meet him the next night where she worked. First, both my daughters decided they had to dress me. I wouldn't stand for that. I'm no fashion plate, but I can put myself together for a casual meeting at a bar.

So I get there, of course my daughter is working so she can introduce us. Nice guy. Next thing you know, other daughter and fiance arrive to check out the poor guy. Just get over that and daughter's best friend (who lived with me) shows up with her boyfriend. Good thing my "date" had three kids and understood. We had a good laugh.



Ann Von Hagel said:


> Well, Gertie, you've been seeing all of us. . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


  Yes, you know that glow you get when you meet someone? Well, I guess all my new BFF's on KB are making me that happy.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***LOL! That's funny & so true, Gertie. I'm single & I am oblivious to men staring at me. Last night I was out with my parents & friends. My mother said, "did you notice the guy standing by the corner staring at you?" No, I didn't.  "Well, the guy noticed me looking  back at him & he turned his back to us," my mother added. Well, that's creepy. Who was he Was he Jamie??  I do, however check out my nephews many girls that fawn over them. I fixed up my brother. He married her. Why did he have to pick that time to listen to me!!!   My great aunt once called 1 of my dates to pretend something to check up on him. I just tell my parents, get a police report on them. They could be prisoners or rapists. You don't know them!!!
***Back to the jewelry....thanks for the link. I want the ring, bracelets & necklace & why not, the key chain.  My ears can't take sterling silver, since I get a burning sensation. I'm not sure which ring color/metal as I thought that there would only be the silver. So many choices....Okay, back to dreaming. I'st order Kindle 2, buy rest of Outlander Series & order Oberon Cover.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Somebody WILL alert me when it's time for the The Princess Bride book klub, right?


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I've had the ring for over a year with the inscription, I love it.  The sizer band only show up after a certain size I wear a 9.5 and can only see a small portion of it, if you order a 5 I doubt you'll see it at all.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Somebody WILL alert me when it's time for the The Princess Bride book klub, right?


You and me both, Jim


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

intinst said:


> You and me both, Jim


You may not want to participate when you find out who is leading it.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Somebody WILL alert me when it's time for the The Princess Bride book klub, right?


I'll likely be in for that. The wife had already ordered the book some time back so it'll be available right off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You may not want to participate when you find out who is leading it.


Nice try, Jim. You're leading, we're following and the last man (or woman) standing wins.   

GET STARTED!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I think we should all get Claire's ring as part of the Klub.


TLSHAW!!! Dang it! lol, are you part of that enabling group from the accessories thread? (I mean, it's okay if you are. Because I'm definitely a part of the enabling group on the accessories thread.) rofl, I hope you're happy. I just ordered one (although I have been absent from the Outlander klub for like ever. It turns out I can't multi-task, and I couldn't stop myself. I'm already into Voyager.) But I did just order the ring. I figured it everyone else was too....
lol, next thing we know, we'll be petitioning Oberon to make a cover with that design, and the inscription on the front. Yes, I got the inscription too. lol, we'll see what happens. Happy reading!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> It turns out I can't multi-task, and I couldn't stop myself. I'm already into Voyager.)


So, you got the answer to your questions. Surprising, right?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Surprising indeed!  But you know how it is:  every answer leads to like nine more questions.  lol, that's what the next book is for, right?


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

and the next... and the next...  etc. etc. 

...Will we have a contest to see who can finish reading Echo first??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bosslady said:


> and the next... and the next... etc. etc.
> 
> ...Will we have a contest to see who can finish reading Echo first??


I'm a pretty fast reader, bosslady, but I don't think I could keep up with you.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ugh! I haven't even finished answering the questions from Outlander! I gotta get my act together...or else find a few extra hours in the day. And no, I'm not staying up till 2 AM either!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> TLSHAW!!! Dang it! lol, are you part of that enabling group from the accessories thread? (I mean, it's okay if you are. Because I'm definitely a part of the enabling group on the accessories thread.) rofl, I hope you're happy. I just ordered one (although I have been absent from the Outlander klub for like ever. It turns out I can't multi-task, and I couldn't stop myself. I'm already into Voyager.) But I did just order the ring. I figured it everyone else was too....
> lol, next thing we know, we'll be petitioning Oberon to make a cover with that design, and the inscription on the front. Yes, I got the inscription too. lol, we'll see what happens. Happy reading!


Sorry Robin. No, I don't spend much time on the accessories. That is how I am rationalizing buying the ring (which I just did). And of course, it had to have the inscription. Now, if Oberon comes out with an Outlander cover, I would definitely have to get it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Now, if Oberon comes out with an Outlander cover, I would definitely have to get it


We could start a petition.

I'm not even joking a little here.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

So, what do you see on the Outlander Oberon cover? This might be enough to convince me that I actually need one of these.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> So, what do you see on the Outlander Oberon cover? This might be enough to convince me that I actually need one of these.


Might convince me, too. Or we could do all the original covers as screensavers. Lots cheaper.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I was thinking the pattern on Claire's ring. With the inscription either in the middle or at the bottom.

Or, there's always the brooch:








Also with the inscription at the bottom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I was thinking the pattern on Claire's ring. With the inscription either in the middle or at the bottom.
> 
> Or, there's always the brooch:
> 
> ...


That brooch is beautiful.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I already got an email saying that my order for Claire's ring has been processed and it will ship on 3/10.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow!  When did you order?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just ordered it this morning, and had the reply about 2 hours later. I was very surprised.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmmm.  I ordered last night, and haven't gotten a confirmation yet.  But, the charge is showing as pending on my credit card (at least I hope that's what that pending charge is), so all is well.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Remember the book budget!


Budget, budget...hmmm, I can't seem to remember what the word means. Now if I were reading this on my Kindle I could look it up in the dictionary...oh well. I guess I will figure out the word on its context...oh Gertie, I know what it means...its another word for Key chain. I knew I forgot to add something to the list!!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm already into Voyager.


Me too, me too. Have you reached the part yet where they are chased by gnomes?!?



robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, next thing we know, we'll be petitioning Oberon to make a cover with that design, and the inscription on the front.


Sign my name to that petition!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

bosslady said:


> and the next... and the next... etc. etc.
> 
> ...Will we have a contest to see who can finish reading Echo first??


I read half of voyager in one night...does that constitute fast??  Its hard to tell not knowing how many dtb pages are in the book.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

BambiB said:


> I read half of voyager in one night...does that constitute fast??  Its hard to tell not knowing how many dtb pages are in the book.


that's great! so... the other half is scheduled for tonight??


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Me too, me too. Have you reached the part yet where they are chased by gnomes?!?


You have got to be making that up, Bambi.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BambiB said:


> I read half of voyager in one night...does that constitute fast??  Its hard to tell not knowing how many dtb pages are in the book.


This is the page count for the six hardbacks.

Outlander: 627
Dragonfly in Amber: 743
Voyager: 870
Drums of Autumn: 880
Fiery Cross: 979
A Breath of Snow and Ashes: 980

Lifting those babies will give you a workout.



BambiB said:


> Me too, me too. Have you reached the part yet where they are chased by gnomes?!?





robin.goodfellow said:


> You have got to be making that up, Bambi.


Yes, she is. It was Leprechauns.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

bosslady said:


> that's great! so... the other half is scheduled for tonight??


Well, it was scheduled for last night, but my husband threatened to take away the charger for my Kindle (no joke!) if I didn't go to sleep. I was afraid that he actually would.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> This is the page count for the six hardbacks.
> 
> Outlander: 627
> Dragonfly in Amber: 743
> ...


Yeah for the lightweight Kindle!!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Might convince me, too. Or we could do all the original covers as screensavers. Lots cheaper.


Do you think BJ would make up some screensavers from the bookcovers?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Do you think BJ would make up some screensavers from the bookcovers?


He already did for Outlander, so he'll probably do the rest. I'll ask.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> This is the page count for the six hardbacks.
> 
> Outlander: 627
> Dragonfly in Amber: 743
> ...


Hmm....are we seeing a trend here? Anyone want to wager on whether Echo will be 1000 pages


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Hmm....are we seeing a trend here? Anyone want to wager on whether Echo will be 1000 pages


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> He already did for Outlander, so he'll probably do the rest. I'll ask.


I know. I already have the one for Outlander on Kindra.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

If this is the thread where we were talking about rings earlier, mine will be here in early March.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> If this is the thread where we were talking about rings earlier, mine will be here in early March. Woo hoo!


I think so. I still haven't ordered mine. I'm waffling about the size. I'm afraid the 4.5 will be too small and the 5 will be too big. They only make them in half sizes. Oh, dear, Oh, dear.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I've heard that if the band is wider, you need a bigger size.  B/c wide bands run smaller.  I took a stab at the size.  lol, we'll see what happens.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

They do recommend you order a larger size because it it a wider ring. there is also a section in the ring which will allow it to be sized down by a jeweler. I wear a size 6 ring, but went ahead and ordered a 7. That way, if it is too big, I can have it sized down, but if a 6 was too tight to fit over my knuckle, I would be sol.

Jut my 2 cents. We will have to post pictures when we get our rings.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

This reminded me. The Mrs. (mom133d) told me to take pictures of my ring to share here so I snapped a few. These were made for us by a friend of mine down in Norfolk years ago. He used to have a site but a few years ago it disappeared.

http://flickr.com/photos/harmakhet/tags/ring/










Enjoy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harmakhet said:


> This reminded me. The Mrs. (mom133d) told me to take pictures of my ring to share here so I snapped a few. These were made for us by a friend of mine down in Norfolk years ago. He used to have a site but a few years ago it disappeared.
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/harmakhet/tags/ring/
> 
> ...


That's really beautiful. I like that it's openwork.

Okay, I bit the bullet and ordered, including the inscription. At some point, the ring will be passed on to my daughter who is an avid Outlander fan. I know she would appreciate the inscription.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got my confimation e-mail.  Shipping 3/12.  It's a good thing I have all these book klubs to distract me while I'm waiting.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

You talked me into it...I just ordered Claire's ring in silver with antiquing and inscription.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> You talked me into it...I just ordered Claire's ring in silver with antiquing and inscription.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I started something. Now, you will all want coffee mugs like mine. This past weekend in Seagrove, NC, I bought a pottery coffee mug with a dragonfly on each side of it. I am now looking for something for Voyager.


----------



## ridiculous (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, but I figured it was a good reason to finally jump in. I have been lurking on the Kindleboards since I got my first Kindle for Christmas and didn't really intend to post just yet, but figured it was fate.  I was a fan of Outlander (read it before the Kindle though so, was not a book club member) and planned to at least read along with the Dragonfly in Amber book club. I was amazed to see the pictures of Claire's ring posted here and when I went to the site to explore further (because is looked oh so familiar) I was thrilled to see that it was made by the same jeweler who made my engagement ring and our wedding bands. I am thrilled to see that folks are ordering these, as I love all the people at DeSignet (raru.com). I really can't say enough about how much we enjoyed dealing with them- I've even visited their brick and mortar store. I hope to contribute more going forward (you know, actual book discussion) but was so thrilled by the coincidence that I had to say something!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ridiculous said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post, but I figured it was a good reason to finally jump in. I have been lurking on the Kindleboards since I got my first Kindle for Christmas and didn't really intend to post just yet, but figured it was fate. I was a fan of Outlander (read it before the Kindle though so, was not a book club member) and planned to at least read along with the Dragonfly in Amber book club. I was amazed to see the pictures of Claire's ring posted here and when I went to the site to explore further (because is looked oh so familiar) I was thrilled to see that it was made by the same jeweler who made my engagement ring and our wedding bands. I am thrilled to see that folks are ordering these, as I love all the people at DeSignet (raru.com). I really can't say enough about how much we enjoyed dealing with them- I've even visited their brick and mortar store. I hope to contribute more going forward (you know, actual book discussion) but was so thrilled by the coincidence that I had to say something!


It's fate! Join us in the Book Klub. You don't have to read the Kindle version. DTB or audio are both fine.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Ridiculous;
Glad you could join us. Please feel free to join our Dragonfly in Amber bookclub. We are just getting started. It is always fun to find others as obsessed with fascinated by Jamie and Claire as the rest of us.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Guess what - I just got an email notification that my ring shipped. It should arrive on Friday. I had it shipped to my office. I can't wait.  
I wonder if I will start channeling Claire, or maybe dream of Jamie when I wear it.

Oh yes, this is post #250 - I have been promoted to Sir Arthur Conan Doyle!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Guess what - I just got an email notification that my ring shipped. It should arrive on Friday. I had it shipped to my office. I can't wait.
> I wonder if I will start channeling Claire, or maybe dream of Jamie when I wear it.
> 
> Oh yes, this is post #250 - I have been promoted to Sir Arthur Conan Doyle!


Wow!! I was just thinking about that today. Mine isn't due to ship until 3/12, but that's only two days away. Maybe it's early. I'll check my e-mail.

If I start dreaming about Jamie, I'd better just wear it when I sleep. Driving could be dangerous. 

Maybe we should have a "ringwatch" like kindlewatch.

Robin, has yours shipped yet? I seem to remember it was supposed to be shipped 3/5.

And, of course, congrats on your status upgrade.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates tlshaw on your posts! 
Let me know how you like your rings, please.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for remembering Gertie!  (Also, you are WAY ahead of me.  I'm dizzy today, the entire planet seems to be spinning to the left.  I'm afraid to walk anywhere near any kind of rocks).  My ring should arrive tomorrow.  I'll let you know if I start seeing plaid-garbed highlanders roaming northwest Georgia.  Actually, that might REALLY be something to look forward to.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Let us know if you see any 6'4" red-headed ones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If he's wearing a running stag brooch, grab it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It?  Or him?  I mean, I'll probably be trying for either, but just to be clear.....


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Him - Definitely!!!!!!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

My ring is finally here. It is beautiful. I immediately put it on, but will have to take it to the jeweler to have sized down. I ordered a 7, since I wear a 6, and it said they run small, but I think a 6 would have been perfect. Anyway, I love it and the engraving. Will post pictures when I can.

Now, if only Jamie came with it. <sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> My ring is finally here. It is beautiful. I immediately put it on, but will have to take it to the jeweler to have sized down. I ordered a 7, since I wear a 6, and it said they run small, but I think a 6 would have been perfect. Anyway, I love it and the engraving. Will post pictures when I can.
> 
> Now, if only Jamie came with it. <sigh>


Fantastic!!! We'll look forward to pictures. Yeah, too bad about Jamie <sigh>

Mine shipped today, so I should have it Thursday.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine got here today!  No sign yet of a 6'4" Scotsman, but it's early yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Mine got here today! No sign yet of a 6'4" Scotsman, but it's early yet.


So, the UPS man wasn't wearing plaid?

How does the ring fit?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Mine got here today! No sign yet of a 6'4" Scotsman, but it's early yet.


Guess they forgot both of ours.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> So, the UPS man wasn't wearing plaid?
> 
> How does the ring fit?


The ring fits very well. I got a seven and a half (and I can't see the keyboard so I don't know where the numbers are), and it fits well. It's just the tiniest bit on the loose side, but I don't think I could have worn a seven. <sigh> perhaps it is time to actually go on a diet. How does one lose weight from one's fingers?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> How does one lose weight from one's fingers?


Exercise.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Nice try, Jim. You're leading, we're following and the last man (or woman) standing wins.
> 
> GET STARTED!!


I'm up for this too if it gets started


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

starryskyz said:


> I'm up for this too if it gets started


Betsy says new Klubs will be starting in the Spring. Hopefully, _The Princess Bride_ will be among the first.


----------

